# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  قفل کردن موبایل سونی

## mygol

سلام
یه نرم افزار واسه قفل کردن موبایل k750سونی که برای استفاده از گوشی مجبور باشی کد رو وارد کنی؟
اگه دارین لطفا کمک کنین

----------


## maalimom

برای قفل فایلها از برنامه my file locker در سایت 4shared.com استفاده کن
خودم برنامه نویسشم

----------


## ardestan-gsm

با سلام 

منم میتونم روشی به شما معرفی کنم اما نیاز به کمی تخصص در این رشته دارد 

ابتدا شما بایستی firmware را به R1CA021 تغییر دهید 

سپس با استفاده از setool2lite_v1.08 فایل پیوست شده را بر روی گوشی رایت نمایید 

موفق باشید

----------


## rainstorm

> با سلام 
> 
> منم میتونم روشی به شما معرفی کنم اما نیاز به کمی تخصص در این رشته دارد 
> 
> ابتدا شما بایستی firmware را به R1CA021 تغییر دهید 
> 
> سپس با استفاده از setool2lite_v1.08 فایل پیوست شده را بر روی گوشی رایت نمایید 
> 
> موفق باشید


بیشتر میشه توضیح بدی؟؟
چه طوری کار میکنه؟ مثل نوکیا است؟ خوداجراست؟ یعنی اگه گوشی رو خاموش کنی و دوباره روشن کنی برنامه فعاله یا نه؟

----------


## noorsoft

خیر روشی که دوستوم گفته با استفاده از باکس و فلش کردن گوشی قابل انجامه

----------


## مهران موسوی

اگه در اين كار مهارت نداري اين روش رو بي خيال شو ... چون ممكنه گوشيت رو از دست بدي كه فكر نكنم دوست داشته باشي اين اتفاق بيوفته ...  :گیج: 

از Phone Explorer استفاده كن

----------


## noorsoft

کسی که یه باکس میخره معمولا طریقه استفاده اون را هم بلده و معمولا گوشی که از طریق نرم افزار خاموش میشه را میشه دوباره روشن کرد

----------


## vahid_d_0101

آقایون اون روشی که گفتن واجب نیست از باکس استفاده کرد 
باکس یه سخت آفزاریه که قیمتش حدود150 هزار تومان هست ولی با کابل معمولی گوشی و همون نرم افزاری که گفتند به راحتی میشه اون کارو کرد حتی میتونید به گرافیک گوشی وارد بشید و کل ایکون ها و هرچیزی را که دلتون میخواد عوض کنید.

----------


## noorsoft

دوستان خواهشا به تاریخ پستها توجه کنین

----------

